# Why *can't* I wash microfibre cushion covers in the machine?



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a new couch. It's lovely. I have an old dog who is becoming increasingly incontinent. You can see where this is going. So I spot cleaned the cushion, blotted it like I was supposed to & sprayed some enzyme cleaner on it, but it still smells. I know I'm not supposed to throw the cushion covers in the washing machine, but WHY? What will happen to them? I recently washed fake suede microfibre cushions (or they might have been ultrasuede, I really don't know), and they're fine, but I didn't care about those cushions (and they were so thrashed that, really, I couldn't have ruined them any more than they were already). These are different though. They're soft and have a corduroy look to them. Anyone done this? Can I please learn from your experience?


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I would wash them - I can't imagine why they wouldn't wash well. Alternatively you could take the peed upon pillow to the dry cleaner's.

Did your sofa by chance come with a matching throw pillow that you could wash to test it?


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd wash them, BUT I'd make sure they were all zipped up, and maybe baste the zipper pulls in place so they couldn't slide down in the wash. I would also dry them on "air dry" rather than hanging up.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I've washed a microfiber before. Just don't dry it in the dryer. And make sure you use a gentle cycle.

I've had good luck with the enzyme cleaners that you pour right onto a cushion and saturate. It takes a few days to dry, but it leaves the furniture just like new. I've done it with an upholstered chair and my dd's mattress.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to keep enzyming it for a few more days and if it doesn't stop smelling, I will wash it.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I washed it! For those of you who are waiting with bated breath for the results, it came out fine. Cold water, delicate cycle, hang to dry. Fine. And it doesn't smell anymore, yay!


----------



## Trisha Nepo (Apr 14, 2011)

how long does it normally take to dry, if you hang them? I'm about to throw mine in the washer and I was just curious on how long it takes to dry.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Overnight & half a day. I live in a humid, cool climate though. If you're somewhere warmer/drier, I'm sure it would be done in just hours.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I wash mine and air dry them every once in a while, and it's been fine, no problems at all.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i think the problem with washing microfibre is if you wash them with anything else and not by themselves. they tend to attract pills/fiber/hair and whatever will stick to them. i know this from a pair of pants that washed beautifully despite the label until they were thrown in with other stuff. it made such a mess they had to get recycled. glad you had success with your cushions though!


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

I've washed mine in the washer a few times, I just air dry. We have very dry air so they were dry in a few hours. I wash them alone (just the covers).


----------



## Susan Beltman (Jan 24, 2012)

I found this helpful so far...I'm about to put mine in my washer on delicate through a cold wash.


----------

